# WD Green 3.0TB vs. WD Red 3.0TB



## CHardware (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich brauche dringend mehr Speicherplatz in meinem NAS --> QNAP TS-219P+

Bis anhin habe ich 2 WD Green 2.0TB HDD am laufen. Diese Platten sind nun schon 26 Monate 24/7 in Betrieb (ausser mal paar Tage während Ferien, Umzug und dergleichen). Als ich damals das NAS gekauft habe gab es noch keine WD Red, sprich die WD Green waren die standard HDD für das NAS. Doch heute gibt es nun die WD Red welche ja speziell für NAS sein sollten (Preisunterschied WD Green zu WD Red 3.0TB etwa CHF 20, etwa EUR 15). RAID spielt bei der Plattenwahl keine Rolle, die wichtigen Daten werden extern gesichert.


Lohnt sich der Preisunterschied? Oder ist dies nur Marketing?
Sind die WD Red leiser und somit Wohnzimmer-tauglicher?
Wie sieht die Qualität der WD Red im vergleich zur WD Green aus? Ich hab schon gelesen das die WD Red des öfteren nach kurzer Zeit versagt...

Kurz gesagt: Welche ist eher zu bevorzugen? 

Besten Dank für eure Ratschläge


----------



## Supeq (6. Februar 2013)

Beides sind gute Platten und man kann mit beiden zufrieden sein. 

Die RED´s sind leiser, stromsparender, langsamer, teurer und haben eine längere Garantie (36Monate). Man kann also nicht sagen welche besser ist, weil es auf die persönlichen Vorlieben ankommt.


----------



## cdo (6. Februar 2013)

In meinem Qnap TS-412 sind 4xWD Red 3GB (WD30EFRX) verbaut. Ich habe mir damals die WD Red gekauft, weil sie frisch am Markt waren. Ursprünglich wollte ich da auch WD Green`s reinsetzen. Da die Platten als JBOD konfiguriert sind und maximal ein User (also ich) von verschiedenen Quellen darauf zugreift, dachte ich am Anfang dass die spezielle 24/7 Eigenschaft der Red Serie nicht unbedingt ein Muß ist. Im Endeffekt war mir persönlich das Gefühl der besseren Sicherheit mit einem Jahr länger Garantie (WD Green: zwei Jahre / WD Red: drei Jahre) und die 24/7 Servicehotline speziell für die WD Red (habe ich aber noch nie in Anspruch genommen), den eher geringen Aufpreis von ca. 30 EUR (damals, heute sind es nur mehr knapp 15 EUR, wie von dir beschrieben) pro Platte Wert. Außerdem weiß man nie was kommt. Vielleicht will ich in ein/zwei Jahren ein größeres NAS (6-8 Platten) und setze dann auf RAID5; dann wären mir zertifizierte 24/7 Platten lieber. Ich habe auch ein paar WD Greens im Betrieb, allerdings fest verbaut im PC, damit kann ich schwer die Green und Red Serie unter gleicher Vorraussetzung vergleichen (also beide im QNAP), kann nur sagen das mein QNAP hinterm Fernseher steht und mir noch nie ein Betriebsgeräusch aufgefallen ist (außer vielleicht der laute Biepton bei Systemstart alle paar Monate). Qualität kann ich nur sagen, dass mein QNAP und die WD Red seit 01JUL2012 im Dauerbetrieb sind (abgesehen von zwei/drei Neustarts wegen Firmeware-Updates am Qnap). Habe außer den 4xWD Red momentan noch sechs weitere Laufwerke (Green, Blue und Black) von WD im Einsatz, die innerhalb der Garantiezeit und drei weitere die schon außerhalb der Garantie sind. In den letzten acht Jahren mußte ich nur einmal eine Platte (WD Black WD2002FAEX) einschicken, weil sie nicht mehr funktionierte. Der Austausch war einfach und schnell.


----------



## CHardware (6. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute

Besten Dank für eure Input's. Ich nehme definitiv die Red's 

An die 36 Monate Garantie habe ich gar nicht gedacht, nur schon dies ist ein Argument für den geringen Aufpreis (neben der geringeren Lautstärke). Auch das Argument mit dem grösseren NAS und RAID 5 - das war vor kurzem bereits ein Thema. Nun wird erstmal mein bestehendes QNAP nochmals aufgerüstet und mit den "alten" Green ein weiteres Datengrab mittels externem Gehäuse errichtet. Langfristig gesehen wird bestimmt einmal ein grösseres NAS kommen.

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## PP2000 (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe beide Laufwerke im Homeserver im Einsatz und kann keinen Unterschied feststellen weder Stromverbrauch noch Lautstärke. Ich würde mich wieder für die Green entscheiden und die Red ist für mich reines WD Marketing (besondere Funktionen sind teilweise an WD Hardware gebunden). Einziger Vorteil 3 Jahre Garantie ... aber nach 2 Jahren tausche ich die Festplatten in der Regel gegen Größere eh aus. 

Mich würde mal interessieren ob es wirklich einen Unterschied im inneren der HDD gibt, aus produktionsstechnischen Gründen gehe ist stark davon aus dass die Festplatten sich nur marginal Unterscheiden (Firmware/Plantine+Label). Die Produktion einer eigenen Festplattenserie (für ein Nischenprodukt) würde sich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht nur auf 10-20 Euro beschränken. Dies würde auch erklären warum die Red in Tests ein wenig langsamer abscheidet, weniger Strom verbraucht und auch einen ganzen dB leiser ist und im Gegenzug eine längere Haltbarkeit bietet. 

Grüße aus Deutschland


----------

